# Stupid focus!!



## Brently (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 4, 2004)

That still worked out pretty darn good.


----------



## Corry (Sep 4, 2004)

Yeah, I agree.  I like that!


----------



## BrettG (Sep 10, 2004)

That flower kinda screams out "The ground is boring, look at ME damnit!"  I like it.


----------



## Lena (Oct 22, 2004)

It's not that bad! I like how the flower is in the lower left hand corner...it really pops!


----------

